# Any one else got a Jug puppy?



## MutleyandBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

I have got a lovely jug puppy who is twelve weeks old. He is about 9 and half inches to the shoulder but not sure how much he weighs, three - four pound maybe. Anyone with an adult jug who could tell me how big they grow or any other interesting facts!

Thank you!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

what is a jug


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MutleyandBrian said:


> I have got a lovely jug puppy who is twelve weeks old. He is about 9 and half inches to the shoulder but not sure how much he weighs, three - four pound maybe. Anyone with an adult jug who could tell me how big they grow or any other interesting facts!
> 
> Thank you!


Excuse me for possibly being thick.. But what is a jug puppy.. I am presuming its a pug cross..... And not a puppy that looks like a jug..lol

Oh and a picture would be nice..so I can get the jug out of my head..x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I think it's a jack russell/pug


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Its a jack russel crossed with a pug they are gorgeous!!


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Its a jack russell pug cross x


----------



## MutleyandBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi.

Sorry, should have said- he is a Pug x Jack Russell. He is very small and goes very well with out giant labrador!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

p.s.... picccctures please


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Photos are needed of yours, my neighbors has a "jug" pup, he's adorable :001_tt1:









They make a very cute mix, although I have to say i still have more of a soft spot for the pug x beagles


----------



## MutleyandBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

will put some pics on as soon as i work out how!


----------



## MutleyandBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

Hope this works. Brian is the little Jug and Mutley is the big sleepy lab!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awwww so cute :001_tt1:


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I love Pugs - one day I'll have a Pug pup


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

soooooo yummy! I want one!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I do hate these Designer Breed names.. "jug"... yuk lol And what an odd cross to do!

Is he a rescue/accident or did someone breed him intentionally?

As to how big he will grow, neither breed get very big at all so i imagine you could bank on it being a small dog!lol What it will end up looks and temperment wise is anyones guess though...

Good luck with your pup, looking forward to seeing some pics of him!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> What it will end up looks and temperment wise is anyones guess though...QUOTE]
> 
> I was wondering about this aswel, especially the temperment! would love to know about this, although I've never seen an adult one!


----------



## MutleyandBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

He was bred intentionally. There are lots about. We chose this cross because we wanted a small dog that would be good with the kids bit would also be feisty enough to keep up with a big lab. We go out for lots of walks with the kids! I personally love pugs but worry about them having breathing difficulties with such a flat face. He is already snoring like a trooper!

So far he is great, and we hope he will carry on this way! After having a lovely big lab for nearly three years now we do find he can be a bit yappy and he certainty takes after the 'lapdog' aspect of the pug!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Unfortunately the temperment problems are why an alarming number of "puggles" have ended up in rescue. You cross a dog with a very high work and prey drive (beagle) with a dog with a non-existant prey drive (pug) you end up with a very unbalanced dog. Its sad that people breed some of these crosses without thinking about anything other than how cute they work. And i have nothing against crosses, especially working ones like lurchers and the gundog crosses, but people seem to cross anything with a pug these days just to get a wrinkly face


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

MutleyandBrian said:


> He was bred intentionally. There are lots about. We chose this cross because we wanted a small dog that would be good with the kids bit would also be feisty enough to keep up with a big lab. We go out for lots of walks with the kids! I personally love pugs but worry about them having breathing difficulties with such a flat face. He is already snoring like a trooper!
> 
> So far he is great, and we hope he will carry on this way! After having a lovely big lab for nearly three years now we do find he can be a bit yappy and he certainty takes after the 'lapdog' aspect of the pug!


Thats great that he's doing so well.

I have pugs, and I also have labradors and i can assure you my pugs have no breathing difficulties and can keep up with the labs on the longest walks  Its a very sad misconception that all pugs are unhealthy, properly bred ones arent..


----------



## MutleyandBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

We have bought him with the best of intentions. We spent a lot of time researching breeds before buying both our dogs and have also invested a lot of time and money training the big one which has paid off as he is a beautiful well mannered animal. 

At the end of the day Brian is just a mongrel with a fancy name and many mongrel dogs that I know of have better health and temperaments than a lot of in-bred pedigrees that I know of. Our pedigree lab was in the vets before he was six months old with elbow dysplasia! 

You take your chance with any dog!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Im not having a go, dont misunderstand!! I just hate the names these breeders give these dogs to make them sound cute lol.

Unfortunately hip and elbow problems are very common in labs, but can be easily avoided by screening all breeding dogs and only breeding from ones with acceptable scores. I can only imagine what it is like to have to deal with that with a 6 month old puppy  Im glad he is ok now!

And its not actually true that mongrels are healthier than purebreds. If you go for a 50/50 cross you stand more likelihood of the pup potentially inheriting the problems of BOTH breeds rather than just the one you get with a purebred pup. Thats why when people tell me they want a pug or lab cross (which i dont breed) i point them in the direction of their nearest rescue centres. Plenty of "heinz 57" crosses there that look like both breeds lol

But, its up to you what dog you choose to buy and as long as he is right for your family thats all that matters


----------



## MutleyandBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

To Jess2308.

I stand corrected! I have always loved pugs and it was my misconception about breathing as well the cost that put me off! In my area you can pay the same for a pure pug as you can for a second hand car! Sorry if i have offended any other pug owners!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

MutleyandBrian said:


> To Jess2308.
> 
> I stand corrected! I have always loved pugs and it was my misconception about breathing as well the cost that put me off! In my area you can pay the same for a pure pug as you can for a second hand car! Sorry if i have offended any other pug owners!


Dont worry, im not offended. As a pug owner and breeder its a comment i come across almost daily  Its not helped by the large numbers of puppy farmers churning out appauling quality puppies that give the breed a bad reputation  They are a lovely breed though, but yes, very expensive! Certainly worth more than my car :laugh:


----------



## MutleyandBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree about the health screening. We were slightly guided by money when we bought Mutley as we desperate for a labrador. It was a rough time for him with x-rays and medication as well as a lot of travelling. The nearest specialist was about 80 miles away! Thank goodness for insurance!

I agree with the silly name for the puppy, i prefer 'Pug Russell' to 'jug' but we just tend to say Pug x jack russell when any one asks us!

Didn't think you were having a go, just defending your little pugs!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Lol My bf is called Russell, will have to call him Pug Russell when he's out walking my pugs, that'll upset him lol!!

Poor Mutley... Must have been awful for him, thank God he's doing so well now and has a new toy (sorry, dog lol) to play with  Labs have such amazing temperments, mine have always got on so well with my pugs!


----------



## MutleyandBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you. Mutley is just gorgeous and has the most lovely temperament. He is so fantastic around the kids and the his new toy! The vet thought he was a runty puppy but he grew and grew and now he weighs over 40 kilos! Thats huge compared to little Brian who is only about 4 pounds! You got any pics of your pugs?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Wow, he is a big boy!! Bless him!

Here's some pictures of my pugs.

This is Delilah, my pride and joy. i adore her!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And heres my 5 puppies:




























And here's their beautiful mum who i lost in October


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> I do hate these Designer Breed names.. "jug"... yuk lol And what an odd cross to do!
> 
> Is he a rescue/accident or did someone breed him intentionally?
> 
> ...


Not really an odd cross, jack russels are being crossed with alot of dogs recently, jack russel and poodle.....jackapoo, jacks and chihuahuas, jacks a daushund (my lil boy) plenty more if you look on websites. I think they are lovely little things. Its not accidents that people are breeding them, with mixed breeds there is less chance you will get any of the illnesses or behaviours.

As for size my chazz is a little bigger than a jack, so ur jug will probably be smaller. He is gorgious! I have piccys on my profile of my pup if u wanna look.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> Unfortunately the temperment problems are why an alarming number of "puggles" have ended up in rescue. You cross a dog with a very high work and prey drive (beagle) with a dog with a non-existant prey drive (pug) you end up with a very unbalanced dog. Its sad that people breed some of these crosses without thinking about anything other than how cute they work. And i have nothing against crosses, especially working ones like lurchers and the gundog crosses, but people seem to cross anything with a pug these days just to get a wrinkly face


Dosen't help when celebs like Paris hilton get them either 

I want a puggle and will end up having one, but guess what mines going to be rescue, I feel that bit better rescuing a "designer" dog rather than paying the £800+.

My fiancee worked in a doggy day care and explained all the puggles he had were naughty and ill behaved and hyper active. I see that as more of a challenge, I like puggles for their looks and their temperaments  i'm a beagle fan and i'm sort of a pug fan, they are quite cute in their own squashed face little way, remind me of little pigs but so much cuter


----------



## MutleyandBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

AWWWWWW! They are gorgeous! They look in really good shape unlike some big fatties that I have seen. Really sorry about mum.

Will put more photos up of my boys when I get them sorted out!

Jo x


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Dosen't help when celebs like Paris hilton get them either
> 
> I want a puggle and will end up having one, but guess what mines going to be rescue, I feel that bit better rescuing a "designer" dog rather than paying the £800+.
> 
> My fiancee worked in a doggy day care and explained all the puggles he had were naughty and ill behaved and hyper active. I see that as more of a challenge, I like puggles for their looks and their temperaments  i'm a beagle fan and i'm sort of a pug fan, they are quite cute in their own squashed face little way, remind me of little pigs but so much cuter


awwww i love beagles, think that is gonna be the next dog if i can talk my hubby into getting another one!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww, Brian is a sweetheart! He looks kinda like a Boxer mini-me.I luv the name too..
It sounds like a nice cross, I think Pug's are alot more energetic and playful then people credit them for?
I love the little toy breed crosses. You get some adorable looking dogs and they usually have sweet personalities.
Not so keen on crossing different types of dog though. At least if you cross gundog to gundog or guarding to guarding you have some idea of what you will get.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I love the name - Brian really suits him, he's a real cutie.
And your Lab is gorgeous to


----------



## MutleyandBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the lovely comments about Mutley and Brian. They are both lovely boys and very well behaved! So many people have said that Brian looks like a boxer, even my husband was panicing that we had been sold a boxer by mistake- i pointed out to him that he has a curly piglet tail! Check out these pics!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a Pug x Chihua hua as you can see in pic. She is approx 14 weeks old now.

Brian is a cutey


----------



## MutleyandBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow! Your little pup is identical to mine! He is gorgeous! Is the 14 weeks in the pic?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

MutleyandBrian said:


> Wow! Your little pup is identical to mine! He is gorgeous! Is the 14 weeks in the pic?


About 12 weeks when that was taken or just over


----------



## MutleyandBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

Brian is nearly thirteen weeks now. I can't believe how similar they are. The pug must be quite dominant as a breed! Is yours a good little puppy? Brian is very cuddly but is definately a little terrier when he is playing!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

MutleyandBrian said:


> AWWWWWW! They are gorgeous! They look in really good shape unlike some big fatties that I have seen. Really sorry about mum.
> 
> Will put more photos up of my boys when I get them sorted out!
> 
> Jo x


Thank you! My pet hate is the disgustingly overweight animals waddling around the ring - the owners should be ashamed of themselves. My dogs all get proper country walks including hills, beaches and MUD  We dont have any waddlers here  (except for me sometimes lol!!)

Your boy is gorgeous, such a sweet face!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

MutleyandBrian said:


> Brian is nearly thirteen weeks now. I can't believe how similar they are. The pug must be quite dominant as a breed! Is yours a good little puppy? Brian is very cuddly but is definately a little terrier when he is playing!


She is a diamond when asleep and a demon when awake lol.

Couple more pics


----------



## MutleyandBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

That is uncanny! I think the only difference is that your little one has a hairier tummy! Brian is virtually bald! P.s you even have the same cushions as me but in black! Weird!


----------



## BUGSY1954 (May 4, 2012)

Hi I have a Jug puppy named PADDY who is 4 months old.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've only ever meet one Jug and that was then I was taking Dillon to puppy club, he wouldn't leave Dillon alone keep biting Dillons tail or hanging on to it when they were playing, in the end Dillon got feed up with been terrorised by this tiny dog and sat on him.


----------



## jonathan machon (Nov 18, 2015)

Milo


----------



## Philtim (Oct 10, 2018)

MutleyandBrian said:


> I have got a lovely jug puppy who is twelve weeks old. He is about 9 and half inches to the shoulder but not sure how much he weighs, three - four pound maybe. Anyone with an adult jug who could tell me how big they grow or any other interesting facts!
> 
> Thank you!


If your jug is 12 weeks he must weigh nearer 4 kilos, my jug Trevor is also 12 weeks n weighs 4.2 kilos


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a very old thread maybe better to start a new one.


----------

